# Senate under scrutiny



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

One lady senator was heard to exclaim to the media...
"Do they expect me to eat *airline*food!...ice cold camenbert and broken crackers? 



> Well, those breakfasts are pretty awful.
> 
> "I just don't think they understand anything of *what it's like to have to fly around the world *to get here to Ottawa."


What Senator Ruth? ....no grey poupon served with the crackers either? 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senator-nancy-ruth-slams-auditors-over-breakfast-claims-1.3018132

*Fly on the wall reporter*: AC flight from Toronto to Ottawa, Monday morning as the senators return to the red chamber for 'business as usual".
http://www.aircanada.com/en/travelinfo/onboard/dining/na/executive/index.html

*AC flight attendent;* now that our flight is underway and the captain has switched off the "fasten seatbelt sign" we will begin serving breakfast in first class..

"here you are AC complementary breakfast...eggs benedict, chilled white wine and camenbert cheese, and complementary crackers..coffee/tea

*senator*: pushes overhead attendent button: oh flight attendent! MY CAMENBURT IS ICE COLD! How do you expect me to eat that? And
the crackers..see this one, it is broken..I can't slice my camembert and put it on a broken cracker...this is absurd...you KNOW I am a senator
in the government..I expect the best for everything!

*AC flight attendent*: sorry about your disappointed dining experience, but the other passengers in your seating area are not complaining and
seem to be rollling their eyes

*senator: *I demand compensation for this terrible meal that I can't eat because my cheese is served too cold!

*senator to senate aid:* Please expense a lavish meal at the Chateau Laurier for this outrage that I had to endure...I AM A SENATOR after all..
and we do have our privileges!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

It doesn't seem all that different from some expectations I've seen posted on this forum...

We live in a world full of entitlement expectations. They say the 80's were the "me" generation, but I've never not seen a "me" generation...

I have allergies, ban the substance from the world. I, barely, passed my courses pay me $100k/yr. to start. I am not fulfilled by my job, give me a better one. I'm not paid enough. I need more money for retirement, more government subsidies...

I'm not sure if we're following the example, or if that is all there is in the supply pool.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> One lady senator was heard to exclaim to the media...
> "Do they expect me to eat *airline*food!...ice cold camenbert and broken crackers?
> 
> ...
> ...


... yep, and free membership to the Wallins' club.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> One *lady* senator was heard to exclaim to the media..."Do they expect me to eat *airline*food!...ice cold *camenbert* and broken crackers?


Honourable & CheeZy. :stupid:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MPs quietly voted themselves a hefty 2.3% increase, while demanding public servants accept a 1% increase.

Governments of all stripes claim a "balanced" budget, while their debt goes up or they spend saved money.

Senators help themselves to public money, and are offended that we are offended.

These are the people we count on to look after our nation's finances and make the right choices..........:hopelessness:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Senators help themselves to public money, and are offended that we are offended.
> 
> These are the people we count on to look after our nation's finances and make the right choices..........:hopelessness:


it's more than just cheese and crackers...here is the REAL ISSUE...the abuse of privilege is continuing on the taxpayers dime.
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...ad-of-ice-cold-camembert-with-broken-crackers


> The federal auditor general is demanding that several senators explain expense claims adding up to more than $100,000 per senator,* with one member of the red chamber facing questions about claims totalling $250,000*, the Citizen has learned.



Much ado about Camenbert...but maybe she did have a point on how the Camenbert was served, and no doubt it was one of those brutally cold Febuary mornings where the food maybe sat in the airline catering truck for an hour or two. They do heat up the meals in the onboard microwaves, but they wouldn't do that to cheese.

How should AC serve it to our illustrious senators? AC maybe they need to consult...
http://johneatscheese.com/2014/11/13/eat-camembert-recipes/

and now for the crackers..." crackers get broken how"?...hmmm/ (speaking in a YODA voice..".mystery it is"

I myself can vouch that the cracker factories hire one person to take the boxes after they are packed and toss them on the floor to "shake them up a bit" so that the box looks fuller than they actually are .they used to have a disclaimer..'contents may have settled after packing'.

Now it would be my guess that the boxes of crackers intended for MS Ruth's AC flight may have been inadvertently tossed into the aircraft, thereby breaking some..but not all of the crackers. It was just the luck of the draw that she ended up with broken crackers in the plastic baggy she got.

Good thing she wasn't complaining about how hot or cold the coffee was!

Joke: Senator to airline hostess.."This coffee is awful, it tastes like MUD!
Airline hostess' yes,. m'am you are absolutely right!.. it was GROUND this morning. :highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Honourable & CheeZy. :stupid:





> *Carverman:* ... Joke: Senator to airline hostess.."This coffee is awful, it tastes like MUD!
> Airline hostess' yes,. m'am you are absolutely right!.. it was *GROUND* this morning.


 ... :highly_amused: :highly_amused: on the floor, if there is any value for Canadian taxpayers.



Too bad Senator Ruth doesn't own the airline, she might end up like this also. Unbelieve sense of arrogance and entitlement.

*Korean Air chief's daughter seeks leniency in 'nut rage' appeal *

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/04/01/us-southkorea-nuts-idUSKBN0MS3QT20150401


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> 'nut rage'...


No kidding. Quite the temper in both cases.

The senator's indignant response was so brainless.


----------



## samy44483 (Mar 31, 2015)

It would seem that all politicians believe in the mantra
:do as I say not as I do:
everyone must tighten their belts except politicians
people see how the politicians waste money and figure if they can do it why not me
the politicians should lead by example
could this senator not have eaten before she got on the plane? I do
non of them really give a rats *** about the general public
They are in it for the POWER


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Well, I can see how the "cracker problem" would be an issue.

When my wife gets all cheapo.............and buys no name soda crackers, I can't even get them out of the cellophane without them breaking into pieces.

Drives me nuts...........trying to spread butter or cheese onto those little shards as they crumble further into little bits sticking to the butter knife.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> *Well, I can see how the "cracker problem" would be an issue.
> *
> *When my wife gets all cheapo*.............and buys no name soda crackers, I can't even get them out of the cellophane without them breaking into pieces.
> 
> Drives me nuts...........trying to spread butter or cheese onto those little shards as they crumble further into little bits sticking to the butter knife.


 ... issue with broken crackers? Then skip them and please spare me the starving bit. As frequent flyers, I'm sure these Senators have access to AC's Elite Maple Lounge where they can get almost anything they want, short of being served cavier on crackers. 

In your case, tell that to DW and you might find yourself then a 'real' issue. :biggrin: 
Can't you go and buy your own brand of crackers? Tip: Stick with Christie's Premium Brand.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Well, I can see how the "cracker problem" would be an issue.
> 
> When my wife gets all cheapo.............and buys no name soda crackers, I can't even get them out of the cellophane without them breaking into pieces.
> 
> Drives me nuts...........trying to spread butter or cheese onto those little shards as they crumble further into little bits sticking to the butter knife.


Funny, I have noticed that also..they are designed to break and therein lies the problem. You can't even spread cheezwhiz on them let alone "ice cold
brie or camembert. The sheer horror of this defies explanation! If I were appointed to the senate to sit on my a** and get paid $142,400 a year for just being there,
such things as cold cheese are more important than my job function...to just show up and get paid.

http://www.parl.gc.ca/Parlinfo/lists/Salaries.aspx?Section=b571082f-7b2d-4d6a-b30a-b6025a9cbb98

Now..the nerve of AC, serving ice cold camembert!..indeed!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... issue with broken crackers? Then skip them and please spare me the starving bit.
> Can't you go and buy your own brand of crackers?


Beav, you have to understand where she is coming from...obviously the auditor general didn't understand Ms. Ruth..
when she exclaimed it was tough enough '*flying around the world'* to show up at her job in Ottawa. 
I guess she picked that up from Pamela Wallin that did fly around the world to get to her job as a senator in Ottawa. 

Ms Ruth lives in Toronto, comes from an upscale family..used to Camembert,Champagne and Caviar on crackers that are not unbroken, served
by servants in silver dishes.

The sheer nerve of the auditor general to question her meal expenses when AC had the nerve to serve her pretty awful breakfasts, "'ice cold camembert and broken crackers"....is nothing sacred?:biggrin:



> Nancy Ruth drew media attention again in 2015 when responding to reporters regarding the auditor general's questioning why she claimed separate breakfasts as public expenses when she could have eaten the airline breakfasts included in the price of her airline ticket, which she had also expensed. She is quoted as saying "Well, those breakfasts are pretty awful" and "If you want ice-cold camembert with broken crackers, have it!"[9] The comments drew criticism as evidence of senators feeling entitled to a certain lifestyle at public expense.[10]



*This is the same senator that tried to change the words in our National anthem because certain words were not agreeing with her feminist views.*



> In 2010, Nancy Ruth took credit for the Throne Speech's including a proposal to study changing the line of "O Canada" from "all thy sons command" to "thou dost in us command", the original wording. Intense public backlash caused the Prime Minister's Office to announce the issue had been dropped from consideration.[6]


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the much needed humour *carverman & sags*. 

I just love Premium Plus, which I don't think is expensive, so why not skip the cheapo. When there are general sales, nn are sometimes even more expensive.

The senator would have preferred the always fresh and uncrackable no doubt.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ :highly_amused: ... what a GIGANTIC piece of cracker (even it's Melba Toast)....ROFL ... but is it good enough for Senatororia N.Ruth?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

The ongoing sense of entititlement is truly disturbing. If we can't reform the senate, then at the very least there should be no expense accounts. Senators are paid well (base salary $135,000), let them pay for their meals, travel, and packages of gum from their earnings just like the rest of us.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> The ongoing sense of entititlement is truly disturbing. If we can't reform the senate, then at the very least there should be no expense accounts. Senators are paid well (base salary $135,000), let them pay for their meals, travel, and packages of gum from their earnings just like the rest of us.


You are absolutely right. Nobody else working in gov't could get those kind of perks , and they for the most part are 'self checking", so a lot of the day to day expenses goes by unnoticed and they get away with it..
until somebody comes along to question their integrity as appointed govermnment official of the highest order..other than the PM and maybe the GG.
it all stems from a centuries old set of rules..that just mentioned that if they lived more than 100 miles (or is that kms?) from "work', they could expense their travel and living expenses.

of course as in any "apple barrel" there are always a few apples that spoil it for the rest of them...Senator Wallin, Senator Duffy ,Senator Harb and ..ahem.."senator' Brazeau that was busier with domestic abuse than attending on senate matters.

I still remember our Prime Minister defending Wallin a couple years back and mentioning to H of C..



> The prime minister told the Commons that* he had personally reviewed Wallin’s travel claims and that they appeared in line with other politicians.*
> “I have looked at the numbers. Her travel costs are comparable to any parliamentarian travelling from that particular area of the country over that period of time,” Harper said.


Maybe these investigations should be called " The Camembert Chronicles"..after the "Ice cold Camembert" 

In the past, there were also two or three that were bold enough NOT TO EVEN SHOW UP, JUST COLLECT THEIR PAY..RETIRED IN MEXICO. 



> On August 14, 2007, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, who had been investigating allegations raised concerning the misuse of funds for the last year, laid criminal charges against Lavigne: fraud over $5,000, breach of trust and obstruction of justice.[3] Because of the criminal proceedings, *Lavigne is barred from sitting in the Senate or taking part in any Senate committees, but still drew a salary and was entitled to claim expenses.*[





> A final ruling was scheduled to be issued on February 22, 2011,[9] but the court instead heard argument on how much weight should be given to Senate report on expenses spending.* Lavigne's lawyers argued he should not be found guilty because the rules were unclear*.[10] On March 11, 2011, Lavigne was found guilty of fraud and breach of trust, and was acquitted on the third charge of obstruction of justice.


And so it goes...these are the big 5 or 6 that are known to us..there are probably a lot more that have laid low and no doubt we will hear more about them as time goes on.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beaver101;636514
Can't you go and buy your own brand of crackers? Tip: Stick with Christie's Premium Brand.[/QUOTE said:


> Can't...........I have been banned from grocery shopping
> 
> The last time I went to Costco, I came home with enough huge boxes of stuff to last a year.
> 
> Anyone need some Dad's oatmeal cookies :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Can't...........I have been banned from grocery shopping
> 
> The last time I went to Costco, I came home with enough huge boxes of stuff to last a year.
> 
> Anyone need some Dad's oatmeal cookies :biggrin:


"Pardon me..but do you have any Grey Poupon?"... to go with those? :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

sags said:


> I have been banned from grocery shopping


Can't resist big sales, just like when you couldn't resist Michaels around X-mas. :biggrin:

'She's supposed to be the philanthropist, not the Canadian taxpayer.' 
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/blatchford-senator-nancy-ruth-733713


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe the good senator would enjoy a typical school lunch of a fruit rollup, yogurt tube, Ritz mini cheese crackers, apple slices, juice box, and a jam sandwich.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

carverman said:


> "Pardon me..but do you have any Grey Poupon?"... to go with those? :biggrin:


No, but I have 40 packages of Kraft Dinner.............do they go good with Grey Poupon ?.............and red or white wine ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Maybe the good senator would enjoy a typical school lunch of a fruit rollup, yogurt tube, Ritz mini cheese crackers, apple slices, juice box, and a jam sandwich.


 ... oh the horror! That would be a fright-lunch for our *good* senator...*choking*. I think they all need a stint in some developing country (or maybe some other part of this country) to appreciate how good they have it here.



> Can't...........I have been banned from grocery shopping
> 
> The last time I went to Costco, I came home with enough huge boxes of stuff to last a year.
> 
> ...


 ... I don't see an issue with the splurging or can't resist a sales if you bought on your* own cc*. But if you're hogging her kitchen/cabinets' space with all that stuff, then I can see why the ban. :biggrin:

PS: You're not the only person with this difficulty - buy more than you can consume (for whatever reason). :biggrin: But I do have a solution -the foodbanks can always use the extras.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Should give an award to Pamela, Duffy et al....

Having exposed the government credit card gang, charge it up accounting, homes away from homes, really in the long run may save us some tax cash.

The light is switched on, every government cozy , wink/wink, maybe just maybe is really watching monthly expense claims!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> Should give an award to Pamela, Duffy et al....


Harper has received much criticism for having selected those two, but were they not highly respected journalists once upon a time?

*A moral reflection....*
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...downfall-of-a-journalistic-icon-and-statesman


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... oh the horror! That would be a fright-lunch for our *good* senator...*choking*. I think they all need a stint in some developing country (or maybe some other part of this country) *to appreciate how good they have it here.*
> 
> PS: You're not the only person with this difficulty - buy more than you can consume (for whatever reason). :biggrin: But I do have a solution -the foodbanks can always use the extras.


I'm sure that the 'good senator" doesn't give a hoot about the food banks or the animals in distress....
it's all... "what's in it for me" and "how dare you question my integrity as a senator appointed to Parliament"......
and NO..why should I tolerate "ice cold camembert served by AC on broken crackers".:biggrin:

Carverman's Easter Greetings to Beav and T_Gal. :encouragement:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Harper has received much criticism for having selected those two, but were they not highly respected journalists once upon a time?
> 
> *A moral reflection....*



Good one T_Gal! :encouragement:

A very cleverly put together ode to the rise and fall of the illustrious senator that was a obscure/run of the mill OTTAWA Parliament Hill scrum reporter
for CBC then CTV..and tried so hard to please...
instead of senate "business" , he was off doing fundraising and other perks for the PC party...otherwise, Nigel Wright would have never cut him a check for $90k.
Perhaps now, with his trial coming up, more will be revealed about the DRY ROT that is taking place on Parliament Hill.



> But the Senate was naught but a shabby old sty —
> A barn full of porkers in Savile Row ties.
> They grunted and rolled in the filth and the mud —
> And Mike dove right in with a sickening thud.
> ...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Harper has received much criticism for having selected those two, but were they not highly respected journalists once upon a time?
> 
> *A moral reflection....*
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...downfall-of-a-journalistic-icon-and-statesman


I always thought so, and was really surprised the two of them got caught up in this. 

It might be the "assurances" that it was perfectly acceptable and legal within "vague" spending guidelines, overcame their initial reluctance.

As noted by others........the Senate has been a privileged playpen for years, with some not even bothering to ever show up.

From what I understand, all this drama........hearings, court cases..........is caused by the fact the Senators can't be terminated.

Parliament should appoint them and Parliament should be able to fire them. Done and done.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> As noted by others........the Senate has been a privileged playpen for years, with some not even bothering to ever show up.
> 
> From what I understand, all this drama........hearings, court cases..........is caused by the fact the Senators can't be terminated.
> 
> Parliament should appoint them and Parliament should be able to fire them. Done and done.


This was discussed on CBC late night news last night. We can't get rid of the "chamber of sober second thought" easily.

The SOC has ruled that to get rid of the senate it would take:

1. A referendum vote and the majority of Canadians to agree to dissolve and abolish the senate. It is deeply rooted in our Canadian Confederation
(Constitution).

2. Agreement from most of the provinces to do this, which means that Quebec (who don't necessarily trust Ottawa to make the "right"decisions for them, would have to unanimously agree)..and I suspect that isn't going to happen any time soon. (ie: remember Meach lake and the "notwithstanding clause"
where Quebec chose to opt out. 

3. Agreement of the majority of the senate itself....(ie: should I as a sitting senator agree to this, if I lose my cushy job to age 75,
and a fat gov't pension afterwards..why I would be a fool to even entertain this thought..after all I AM IN THE CHAMBER OF SOBER SECOND
THOUGHT..and on my my second thought...I don't think this would be a good idea.)

An even if by some remote chance that this event would ever happen in Canada,..any appointed senator at that time in good standing, would probably get a hefty payout and a fat pension for life, because they can sit as senators until age 75..if they manage to live that long on .."ice cold camembert and broken crackers".:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Sighed ... taxpayers of this country are dooomed.



Happy Easter Carverman.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Harper has received much criticism for having selected those two, but were they not highly respected journalists once upon a time?
> 
> *A moral reflection....*
> http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...downfall-of-a-journalistic-icon-and-statesman


 ... yep, an iconic journalist to the immortal Hall of Shame. 



> *carverman:* A very cleverly put together ode to the rise and fall of the illustrious senator that was a obscure/run of the mill OTTAWA Parliament Hill scrum reporter
> for CBC then CTV..and tried so hard to please...
> instead of senate "business" , he was off doing fundraising and other perks for the PC party...otherwise, Nigel Wright would have never cut him a check for $90k.
> Perhaps now, with his trial coming up, more will be revealed about the *DRY ROT *that is taking place on Parliament Hill.


 ... how about contaminated ROT? And it starts at the top.



> But the Senate was naught but a shabby old sty —
> A barn full of porkers in Savile Row ties.
> They grunted and rolled in the filth and the mud —
> And Mike dove right in with a sickening thud.
> ...


 ... a fine ode! :encouragement:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... yep, an iconic journalist to the immortal Hall of Shame.
> 
> ... how about contaminated ROT? And it starts at the top.


You mean corruption, pandering, slandering, scamming, slamming, moral impropriety, wasting taxpayers money, unaccountability...etc?

I'm waiting for the sequels..."Scam-u-la", "the Ottawa valley renovator" and the "Aboriginal Mis-adventures":biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You don't have to wait too long for the Ottawa Valley Renovator show - plays tomorrow in a TO courtroom,

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/04/03/mike-duffy-trial-begins-tuesday-in-ottawa.html 

And here's a preview, 

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2015/04/06/mike-duffy-trial-5-things-to-watch.html

Show and tell time! :biggrin:

Might be further waste of taxpayers' money though.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ You don't have to wait too long for the Ottawa Valley Renovator show - plays tomorrow in a TO courtroom,
> 
> Might be further waste of taxpayers' money though.


The "Ottawa Valley Renovator" was senator Mac Harb. He was appointed by Chretien, not Harper.
Harper appointed, Duffy, Wallin and Brazeau..and these turned out to be bad apples.

Harb was claiming houses he purchased in the Ottawa valley as "his home", over 100km from Ottawa, and lots of expenses while he was renovating them
to sell, all the while he was actually living in Ottawa.

He did repay over $231K in expenses that he fraudulent charged..citing.."grey zone areas" in the senate expense rules.

There was a trial by judge, but more than likely he got off, since he did repay all of his expenses and resigned as senator...not like Duffy, who had to be bailed out.
I'm sure that Duffy will be the "poster boy" example for the senate from now on..on how not to "bend the rules and breach of trust" given to them.

Now, it's got down to "nickle and dimes"....postage stamps, pencils etc...never mind expensing those breakfasts....all because of the "big four" that got caught.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> The "Ottawa Valley Renovator" was senator Mac Harb. He was appointed by Chretien, not Harper.


 ... yes, thanks for clarifying, I forgot that rogue. But this could have been applicable to Duffy too as per article, 

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2013/02/09/duffys_neighbours_in_pei_say_they_havent_seen_the_senator.html



> ... Duffy told media in December that he purchased the cottage 15 years ago and recently spent $100,000 making it a year-round home.





> Harper appointed, Duffy, Wallin and Brazeau..and *these turned out to be bad apples*.


 ... rotted apples that happened to get caught ... and now it's the horror of eating camenbert on broken crackers with madamne Ruth ... they all smell, bad.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... rotted apples that happened to get caught ... and now it's the horror of eating camenbert on broken crackers with madame Ruth ... they all smell, bad.





> Public perception is that Duffy is “milking” his position as senator, said Morgan.
> “He’s doing something he shouldn’t be doing,” he said. “He’s stretching it. He’s supposed to be doing the right thing.
> You’re abusing it, buddy.





> Feb. 5, 2013: Reports emerge that Duffy applied for a P.E.I. health card in December 2012 and that he does not receive a resident tax credit for his home on the island.





> April 19, 2013: Duffy confirms he has repaid more than $90,000 in Senate housing expenses. "*I have always said that I am a man of my word. In keeping with the commitment I made to Canadians*, I can confirm that I repaid these expenses in March 2013.''



Duffy thought he had a first class ticket on the "PC Bus"..but eventually he got caught. It's interesting though that after the scandal broke out in
early 2013, Duffy who appears lived in Ontario permanently for many years as a parliamentary 'scrum" reporter, paid property taxes to the city of Ottawa, and had an ONTARIO DRIVER'S LICENCE, went to PEI and on one of the TV news report on him, it showed his SUV with PEI plates..finally. 


http://www.brandonsun.com/national/...ate-expense-scandal-saga-298740781.html?thx=y


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

"Not guilty" says ex-senator Duffy on 31 charges read out. Now the courtroom drama will play out no doubt for 40 days.



> RCMP documents filed in court allege that the chair of the party's fundraising arm, Senator Irving Gerstein, discussed the possibility of paying back up to $30,000 of Duffy's expenses.
> That offer was later rescinded when the amount ballooned to $90,000.
> But the Conservative Fund of Canada did cover Duffy's legal expenses of more than $12,000.


Now..if Duffy is found not guilty by the court on all 31 charges..who is going to pay his legal expenses? 
Who was really behind it all..who put Duffy up to it? 

The taxpayers no doubt, and he could even launch a lawsuit, if after 40 days, no charges can be proven.
Maybe he could even or walk away and resume his job as he would have to be re-instated by the senate.

Who will take the fall then?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> Now..if Duffy is found not guilty by the court on all 31 charges..*who is going to pay his legal expenses*?


 ... answer: taxpayers

^


> *Who will take the fall then*?


 ... answer: taxpayers with the lawsuit


Now that was easy. :hopelessness:


Maybe that wasn't as easy as I thought ... revising my response to the 2nd questoin above: who's the ringleader to the circus? :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Show and tell time! :biggrin:


'...those openings were quite the amuse-bouches.' No doubt.
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-c...eak-and-hes-not-the-only-one-taking-advantage


----------

